
Computer vision model to identify the Australian Aboriginal Flag [follow up] - thomasfromcdnjs
https://ajaxdavis.com/post/An-Open-Source-Computer-vision-model-to-identify-the-Australian-Aboriginal-Flag-Tutorial/
======
thomasfromcdnjs
Hey everyone,

This is a follow up to a question I asked a few weeks back ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24187794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24187794)

(mods: sorry I truncated the blog title slightly to make room for the [follow
up] tag)

I was asking for a bit of advice on how to use CV to solve a problem. Using
your answers and some personal research I got to working on it. And learnt
more about CV and managed to implement what I originally had in mind.

I've got a job running against a couple million images and looking forward to
the results even if nothing comes up.

I've always struggled with learning ML, and some things finally clicked, so I
wrote this as a tutorial.

I spent quite a bit of time making this as easy as possible, so I hope it
serves you well and I look forward to your feedback.

------
gus_massa
In the first example the rectangle is too subtle. Can you draw it in blue?

What is the ratio of false positives? Do you have some samples of the false
positives?

~~~
thomasfromcdnjs
Great suggestion, will update it with blue images now.

And will get back to you on false positives (there are tonnes)

